

Ask HN: How to tell if new manager will suck? - a_lifters_life

For all fellow developers out there... how did you determine (when you interviewed) that the boss you interviewed with will be cool, or suck?<p>Thanks
======
JSeymourATL
The interview should be a two-way conversation, meaning that you as a
candidate should fully interview the potential boss. You'll want to develop
your own scorecard and questions.

Suggest that you probe for his People Builder Skills, Communication Style,
Conflict Management, Business Acumen, Ethics & Values.

If you have any doubts after the first interview, it's acceptable to ask for a
follow up meeting for more discussion. Sometimes a change of venue away from
the office is preferable. Suggest meeting at a coffee shop or lunch place for
more open dialog.

------
MichaelCrawford
There are some things I would do different, based on experience with managers
that really did suck.

I suggest you ask where you will be sitting. This because I expected an
office, but was made to sit in - this is what my manager actually called it -
"The Boiler Room" because I was a consultant, and not an employee.

Also I suggest driving to the company from your home at the same time of day
as you would be working there, as well as back during the evening commute. Had
I done that, I would not have taken some of my jobs.

------
Jeremy1026
I like to ask if I could speak with some of my potential teammates. If the
interviewer is hesitant to allow this it typically means 1 of 2 things. 1)
They are really busy and not a minute can be spared. Not a place I'd like to
work. Or 2) They don't want their current employees to scare you off.

